# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Доставка товара (Китай)

## Мильва

Компания «Интер-Фрейт» оказывает услуги по грузоперевозкам. Организуем [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] в Беларусь и Россию, а также в Прибалтику, страны Европы и США. Большой опыт в области грузоперевозок позволяет нам предложить клиентам качественный и профессиональный сервис, а также выгодные тарифы и оптимальные маршруты доставки, если вам требуется перевезти груз из Китая.

----------

